# What do you think Of this Large pony??



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

What do you think of this ponys conformation over fences?? She is a 5 year old Quarter pony mare That we are trying to get sold because my sister has gotten out of horses. This is my sister riding her in an "A" show.. 


http://www.naismithimages.com/SA/sa474_believe_in_me/


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she looks like a nice mare. My fiance and I want to get a third horse, where are you located and how much are you selling her for?


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

We are located in Sacremento cal.

We are selling her for 5k.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm located in New Jersey. I wish she was closer. I wish you the best of luck finding her a great home.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

She is very cute. Her legs aren't even in the jumping pick but she has a nice color. She must be young as her color is still dark.


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

appylover31803- Thank you!!=)


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

brittx6x6 - Yes she just turned 5.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Cute mare! It's hard to critique a horse's jumping form with just 1 picture, especially if she chose that 1 picture to not look her best! It looks like she's using her head and neck and rounding over the fence... but her front legs are not ideal. And that's something major that judges look at! You want a horse to snap their knees high and square with each other and tuck their lower legs. She just may not have been trying very hard over this fence or maybe the distance wasn't correct. So like I said, very hard to judge!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok thanks!! =) And I will try to get more pictures! She is really lazy!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh look at that... you DO have several pictures! Sorry, I didn't look very carefully!  What I said still stands though. Some pictures are ok, some aren't the best. The 5th and last ones are the best. I'd use the last one as your sales pic unless you have better somewhere else.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

How tall is she? 
She seems like a nice little packer - she has pretty nice legs, but it's hard to tell from the angle of the picture.


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

upnover- Actually She and my sister where on the front cover on Parents monthly and I think we are going to use that for one of the sales pictures!! =)


Chevel- She is 14.2 =]


----------



## tomini91 (Feb 27, 2008)

she is not jumping the best in the pics. but it looks like she would jump a lot better over a bigger jump (try that)


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok!!  

Thank you!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

overall....id say shes cute. she needs stretch out more when she flats, look more relaxed...and her head could go down a little bit more. and im not sure what it is, but her jump looks sloppy.

how much are you asking for her??


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

one way u could fix the sloppy look of the jumps would be to raise the jumps deff. and i cant tell but is the rider wearing spurs??? spurs and crop.....i can tell its probably because of lazziness. and i cant really tell once again.....so tell me if im wrong haha but your sis looks young, maybe get a older rider on? one with stronger legs that would be able to push harder maybe. and for flatting give this a try: if shes lazy she should be quiet so just try chucking the reins at her some time. try riding at the buckel and then slowley relax and just drop your hands to the side and put them on your knees. dont even touch her, just slow your postining if she gets fast. this probably wont improve anything, but just give it a try to see how it goes and what she looks like.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Over all she is a cute mare. It looks like she would make a cute first horse for a young rider. The fact your sister is riding the mare in those photos shows a lot about the horse.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

how tall is she


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

14.2hh


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ did u try what i suggested?


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

No I havnt been able to ride her.


----------

